# My Tabasco Hot Sauce Collection (Pt. 2)



## shadeone (Dec 19, 2014)

Some of you may remember my thread from last year showing my collection of Tabasco pepper sauce bottles and collectibles https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/My-Tabasco-Hot-Sauce-Collection-m645367.aspx . Well that thread is locked now and I have accumulated more items so I think its time for another thread, this time with more focus on the antique bottles, since that is the forum title and all! All of the bottles with the cork tops are pre-1920s, the farthest left being one of the first variants from the late 1800s with the sharper shoulders and "pepper" wording on the bottom embossing. The one on the right with the threaded top is a 1940s WWII era bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Edit:fixed link


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2014)

Impressive.  Never knew there was such a variety.  Looks Christmassy too!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 21, 2014)

What are the ages of the labeled ones and boxes?


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2014)

COOL! I have small one that was issued to a friend by the ARMY in the 82 AIRBORN..he gave it to me right before the IRAQ WAR started where he did a number of tours..really means a lot to me because of who gave it to me and where it came from!!  Do you have one of these?Have not heard from him in a few years...JAMIE


----------



## shadeone (Dec 22, 2014)

The ones in the back row against the wall are all the current available flavors.
The row in front of that starting from the left is an ACL (applied color label) / painted on label that was issued for the military for the Korean War. Next is the a 1993 commemorative replica bottle (replica of the late 1800s bottles with the cork stoppers and metal "sprinkler" tops). Next, the 2008 reserve, 2011 reserve, "big easy" limited from last year I believe, UK Queen's Jubilee limited from 2012, and the UK Queens Royal Seal approved bottle (current).
The row in front of that is all the early bottles, followed by 4 boxed bottles. Two on the left are from the 60s, the two on the right are from 2013 and 2014.
The row in front of that with all the minis... The first 6-pack is from the 1950s, followed by a current variant and then the brown one which is from 1983. The individual minis start with the first MRE variant issued in 1987. To the right of that are 3 different MRE variants ranging in date from the early 90s to today. The red paper-labeled ones are consumer versions and range from the 50s through today. The one with the presidential seal on it is only available at the White House and aboard Air Force One (had to pull some strings to get this one)... The Chipotle Mexican Grill one is just an example of a customized label one. The first three green ones to the right of that are MRE jalapeno versions, then one standard jalapeno consumer version followed by two newer flavors.


----------

